# My poor doggie



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My poor doggie Shiloh is feeling horrible (not eating) and the vets have no idea why.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww..... poor pup  Have they done x-rays? Have you switched her diet? She looks like a sweet girl and I hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Romad said:


> Awwwww..... poor pup  Have they done x-rays? Have you switched her diet? She looks like a sweet girl and I hope you get it figured out soon.


Shiloh is a he lol but yeah, we tried everything


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

has there been any blood work done?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

How old is Shiloh?? And what is his breed mix? Maybe something genetic with one of the breeds he is might be affecting him?

I would see another vet for a second opinion. Most vets at least run blood tests and try to find out what is wrong. 


What other symptoms does Shiloh have? Is he pooping, peeing, vomiting? Weak? Lethargic? playing? Panting? ((Panting excessively without environmental cause is a sign of pain))


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Laki said:


> How old is Shiloh?? And what is his breed mix? Maybe something genetic with one of the breeds he is might be affecting him?
> 
> I would see another vet for a second opinion. Most vets at least run blood tests and try to find out what is wrong.
> 
> ...


I agree.

How long has this been going on? I might try boiling some chicken and then making some rice (cooked well) adding it to the shredded chicken with a bit of plain yogurt and a touch of canned pumpkin. She will likely eat this and it is easy on her tummy if she is sick to her stomach.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You might encourage her to eat what Inga suggested by adding a bit of garlic to it. Garlic is good for digestion. Also, if you can get your hands on Apple Cider Vinegar with "mother" (organic and such) this might encourage her health to spike up for the better. The vinegar is a tried and trusted holistic method for many ailments. Best yet, you can find it in regular grocery stores for like 3$!! My senior muffin loved it.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> How old is Shiloh?? And what is his breed mix? Maybe something genetic with one of the breeds he is might be affecting him?
> 
> I would see another vet for a second opinion. Most vets at least run blood tests and try to find out what is wrong.
> 
> ...


He is 9, and a chow/ akita mix, he ate a little wet food which is good


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> He is 9, and a chow/ akita mix, he ate a little wet food which is good


so did the vet run ANY blood work?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> so did the vet run ANY blood work?


He said if he didn't eat any boiled burger to bring him in for further testing.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> He said if he didn't eat any boiled burger to bring him in for further testing.


uh
boiled BURGER?!
deff get a new vet

Do you know how greasy hamburger is? Very. Even boiled it is very greasy. Please don't feed your dog hamburger. Boiled, skinless and boneless chicken is WAY better for him.
The grease in the hamburger can upset his digestive system.

My vet would of ran blood tests in a heart beat on my dogs. She'd tell me to offer chicken, white rice with canned pumpkin and she'd call me when she gets the test results and in the mean time to call her if their condition gets worse.

Does your vet give you his or her personal number or an emergency number to call? I've used the same vet for YEARS. She has known me since I was 7 years old and I brought in 7 puppies that were left for dead on the side of the street. 


I STRONGLY advise getting a new vet.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> uh
> boiled BURGER?!
> deff get a new vet
> 
> ...


I told my parents boiled rice but they didn't listen to me


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

xShainax said:


> I told my parents boiled rice but they didn't listen to me


:shake:
Are you over 18? Have a job? A way to get to another vet?

If I were you I'd take your dog to another vet. Even if you cannot pay in whole the 1st visit they don't mind you making payments.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> :shake:
> Are you over 18? Have a job? A way to get to another vet?
> 
> If I were you I'd take your dog to another vet. Even if you cannot pay in whole the 1st visit they don't mind you making payments.


I am over 18, I am disabled so its hard to find a job and the closest other vet is an hour away


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What?!?!? Burger? 
Sounds like a cheap vet to me. Vets usually don't know anything about nutrition but really now... Burger! I almost laughed out loud but I'm watching the Philly Flyers game and I got distracted. 

Brown rice is best. Your parents NEED to listen to you. You can cook rice, anybody can. Do your poor dog a favor and make him some rice. Tomorrow get some tin pumpkin or plain yogurt. That apple cider vinegar is a miracle too. Pick some up. 

I know its frustrating when parents are involved because they are "always right" and sometimes are going on old information.. You need to see a new vet.


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

What area do you live in?
I'd like to research vets in your area and find possible better vets.

When I was in college I had to go to a moderately cheaper vet for my golden lab. When she got older she developed a lump on her chest. And this vet would NOT look into WTH the lump was because "it isn't causing her any discomfort"

When she died, the emergency vet told me the lump was a tumor pushing on her heart and lungs. I was ticked off. I was mad at the vet and at myself for not seeking opinions of other vets.


----------



## LuckyBlue (Mar 26, 2012)

I had a chow "Special" years ago who was 11. She quit eating... My vet ended up sending her to a vet school nearby that did a sonogram and a biopsy.. It ended up that she had stomach cancer .. a rather large tumor and this caused her to feel full and not want to eat. I fed her baby food and boiled chicken. She lived for probably another 5 months. 

Hopefully, that will not end up being the problem for your baby. If your vet hasn't done xrays or blood work... I'd try another vet. Or ask your vet to do it. Maybe he has a blockage... I know there are some breeds that get their intestines twisted inside somehow..... 

Let us know... Hope it goes well and he gets better.. I think Chows are prone to stomach cancer... ask you vet to check him for that. 

Also, you can ask your vet about giving him pepcid ac. My vet recommends this when my dog gets into junk in the country.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

LuckyBlue said:


> I had a chow "Special" years ago who was 11. She quit eating... My vet ended up sending her to a vet school nearby that did a sonogram and a biopsy.. It ended up that she had stomach cancer .. a rather large tumor and this caused her to feel full and not want to eat. I fed her baby food and boiled chicken. She lived for probably another 5 months.
> 
> Hopefully, that will not end up being the problem for your baby. If your vet hasn't done xrays or blood work... I'd try another vet. Or ask your vet to do it. Maybe he has a blockage... I know there are some breeds that get their intestines twisted inside somehow.....
> 
> ...


He eats grass and got into Lilly of the Valley So I am hoping thats what it is.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Your dog shouldn't regularly eat grass.. Dogs do it sometimes if they're lacking nutrients in their regular food. What do you guys buy him for his regular food?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> Your dog shouldn't regularly eat grass.. Dogs do it sometimes if they're lacking nutrients in their regular food. What do you guys buy him for his regular food?


He gets peurina for seniors and some Royan canin wet food twice a week along with pedigree marrow bone treats


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Try to add some apple cider vinegar to his food. Touch his mouth and see if maybe he's got discomfort in his mouth. He is 9 years old. Gingivitis might be affecting him. Purina isn't the best dry food out there because its so full of corn and by products and grains and stuff, maybe he's allergic to those ingredients? 
**Sorry to come off as condescending about food.. I had my dog for 14 years. He ate store foods made with corn and fillers and all that gross stuff for about 11 years before I started buying holistic. The difference on holistic was almost immediately and definitely prolonged his life! 
Now I only feed holistic. It's not that much more expensive for the lower end holistic ("Holistic BLend" is available at grocery stores) and you feed less per meal!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> Try to add some apple cider vinegar to his food. Touch his mouth and see if maybe he's got discomfort in his mouth. He is 9 years old. Gingivitis might be affecting him. Purina isn't the best dry food out there because its so full of corn and by products and grains and stuff, maybe he's allergic to those ingredients?
> **Sorry to come off as condescending about food.. I had my dog for 14 years. He ate store foods made with corn and fillers and all that gross stuff for about 11 years before I started buying holistic. The difference on holistic was almost immediately and definitely prolonged his life!
> Now I only feed holistic. It's not that much more expensive for the lower end holistic ("Holistic BLend" is available at grocery stores) and you feed less per meal!


You aren't coming off condescending.  And yeah, he has a mild allergy to corn so my parents are going to try Blue buffalo


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Allergies in dogs and cats is usually caused by corn-based foods. I hope the Blue Buffalo helps!!

I only worried about coming off as condescending because for a while before I changed my food people on forums were kind of rude to anybody who didn't spend a trillion dollars on food. Cost is not everything! I know bc I'm a broke student and managed to make my dog healthy on the holistic blend brand! Blue Buffalo is a great name! I hope Shiloh feels better on it! Just make the change slowly (over a week or two)


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Laki said:


> Allergies in dogs and cats is usually caused by corn-based foods. I hope the Blue Buffalo helps!!
> 
> I only worried about coming off as condescending because for a while before I changed my food people on forums were kind of rude to anybody who didn't spend a trillion dollars on food. Cost is not everything! I know bc I'm a broke student and managed to make my dog healthy on the holistic blend brand! Blue Buffalo is a great name! I hope Shiloh feels better on it! Just make the change slowly (over a week or two)


I will


----------

